# kleidung beim bmx-fahren



## Scherbi123 (2. August 2009)

hallo..
sorry schon mal, das ich im bmx bereich frage, aber im kleidungs bereich antwortet mir niemand..
wollte mal fragen, was ihr beim bmxen so trägt?
wahrscheinlich röhrenjeans, skaterschuhe, shirt (vl noch handschuhe..) und nen helm.. sonst noch was?
und was kauft ihr da so? z.B.: bei den hosen.. kauft ihr da immer teure hosen? weil ich denk mir immer wieder so 70 euronen mindestens ausgeben und dann am nächsten tag schon wieder zerstören..
wär erfreut, wenn ihr mir hier antworten könntet.
mfg peter.


----------



## Hertener (2. August 2009)

Hose: 20 Euro von TAKKO (2 Stück, falls mal eine in der Wäsche ist)
Unterhose: 3er Pack - Geschenk von meinem Vater wegen falscher Größe
Schuhe: 30 Euro Kangaroos von ABC-Schuhe - Obermaterial Leder, Sohle haltbar
Socken: Aus dem Baumarkt - 5er Pack
T-Shirt: 5 - 10 Euro von TAKKO oder KIK - was gefällt

für den Winter:
Pullover: C&A - zwischen 10 und 20 Euro - Baumwolle
Fleece: Le Coq Sportif von real,-
Jacke: Softshell - Moorhead  - Karstadt - 80 Euro
+ lange Sportunterwäsche mit Fleecebesatz von TCM - Tchibo
Handschuhe: Odyssey oder KingKong - 30 Euro
Sturmhaube: Fleece von TCM - Tchibo

Kann man alles empfehlen, hält bei normalem Gebrauch entsprechend lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (2. August 2009)

ich träg am liebsten spandex beim rad fahren


----------



## Scherbi123 (2. August 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Hose: 20 Euro von TAKKO (2 Stück, falls mal eine in der Wäsche ist)
> Unterhose: 3er Pack - Geschenk von meinem Vater wegen falscher Größe
> Schuhe: 30 Euro Kangaroos von ABC-Schuhe - Obermaterial Leder, Sohle haltbar
> Socken: Aus dem Baumarkt - 5er Pack
> ...


danke für deine schnelle und ausführliche antwort!
trägst bei den hosen röhren oder eher weite?


----------



## Hertener (2. August 2009)

Ich trage das, was passt. Bei meinen Ober- und Unterschenkeln und Schonern wird jede Hose zur Röhre. Weite Hosen sind i.d.R. auch am Arsch zu weit. So gesehen ist das schon echt ein Problem, weshalb ich die letzte Hose auch in 2-facher Ausfertigung gekauft habe. Ich finde halt nicht so schnell was passendes.
Bequem ist auf jeden Fall Stretch. Gibt's aber i.d.R. nicht in der Herren-Abteilung.


----------



## Stirni (2. August 2009)

ich trag das was ich immer an hab.
ein kleid.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (2. August 2009)

wenn dann eher röhren, die sind nähmlich cooler als so baggy hosen das war so in den 90ern cool und so und eine new eara cep und ein ganzkörper dorag


----------



## .nOx (2. August 2009)

dümmstes thema seit langem, zieh das an was du willst.


----------



## holmar (2. August 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> ich trag das was ich immer an hab.
> ein kleid.



und wenns kalt wird deine bondagejacke?


----------



## Stirni (2. August 2009)

passend zum bike.
man muss sich ja treu bleiben.


----------



## .nOx (2. August 2009)

hier für den extra freshen bmxstyle
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6193085&postcount=1612


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (2. August 2009)

hör bitte auf aus dem thread was sinnvolles zu machen!


----------



## Daniel_D (3. August 2009)

Also am Besten trägst du ne Unterhose. Muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## holmar (3. August 2009)

kann man im eifer des gefechts schon mal vergessen


----------



## Stirni (3. August 2009)

haha das war ein spaß....


----------



## .nOx (3. August 2009)

boah kick und bann, weil du das nippelverbot gebrochen hast!
außerdem ist da noch ein penis auf dem bild...


----------



## BaronAlex (3. August 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Also am Besten trägst du ne Unterhose. Muss aber nicht sein.



Da fehlt der Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (3. August 2009)

wäre bei dem fehlenden suspensorium kaum aufgefallen


----------



## Stirni (3. August 2009)

photoshop skillz ausgepackt.


----------



## .nOx (3. August 2009)

das kleine schwarze (kind) scheint es nicht zu beeindrucken

haha was ein wortspiel


----------



## BaronAlex (3. August 2009)

Verständlich, der wird ihn still und leise auslachen


----------



## XenoX (3. August 2009)

der wurde extra von Stirni nicht umrandet


----------



## Stirni (3. August 2009)

nachher werd ich noch als nazi angeprangert.

Wenn ich eins hasse,ist es Rassismus!Und Neger inner U-Bahn!


----------



## Kevin N (3. August 2009)

Passt dem BMXer am Besten:


----------



## paule_p2 (3. August 2009)

also ich habs ja am liebsten so ein bisschen retro, da flattert wenigstens nichts.


----------



## holmar (3. August 2009)

mit den gedeckten farben kompensiert man ganz toll die fehlende lichtanlagen!


----------



## lennarth (3. August 2009)

ich trage gerne einen türkisfarbenen tanga und ein kondom auf meinem kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (3. August 2009)

Find ich schön


----------



## Flatpro (3. August 2009)

nach langem nichtsschreiben: "OH MEIN GOTT"


----------



## Daniel_D (3. August 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> nach langem nichtsschreiben: "OH MEIN GOTT"



ach komm, als ob das so weit von dem entfernt ist


----------



## Flatpro (4. August 2009)

so, jetz denk malnach was gemeint war...bestimmt nicht wie die klamotten aussehen


----------



## Daniel_D (4. August 2009)

Vielleicht die Größe von Pericos Penis? Das Topic? Dresscodes bei BMXern? Also so sehr ich auch darüber nachdenke, "OH MEIN GOTT" bietet ein bisschen zu viel Spielraum zur Interpretation.


----------



## Hertener (4. August 2009)

Vielleicht meint er ja den Mangel an sinnvollen Antworten.


----------



## BaronAlex (4. August 2009)

DAS wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## holmar (4. August 2009)

das ist wirklich unwahrscheinlich


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2009)

Scherbi123 schrieb:


> hallo..
> sorry schon mal, das ich im bmx bereich frage, aber im kleidungs bereich antwortet mir niemand..
> wollte mal fragen, was ihr beim bmxen so trägt?
> wahrscheinlich röhrenjeans, skaterschuhe, shirt (vl noch handschuhe..) und nen helm.. sonst noch was?
> ...




Ich zieh ganz einfach ne alte Hose und ein T-Shirt an. Röhrenjeans finde ich total schw**.
Für die Füße hab ich Skaterschuhe. Allerdings kaufe ich mir die nicht fürs biken (Dafür wärn mir so teure Schuhe zu schade) Ich kauf mir immer Schuhe für Schule un Freizeit halt. Und wenn die nach einem Jahr nicht mehr so schön aussehen zieh ich die zum biken an.
Also kurz gesagt ziehe ich zum biken nicht meine neuen teuren Sachen an sondern alte oder Sportklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (4. August 2009)

hey eine sinnvolle antwort!
aber die kann ich direkt mal bestätigen...
allerdings zieh ich z.B auch neue shirts oder sowas an.


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> hey eine sinnvolle antwort!
> aber die kann ich direkt mal bestätigen...
> allerdings zieh ich z.B auch neue shirts oder sowas an.



Ja bei Shirts ist es auch nicht so schlimm. Aber wenn man bei Hosen hinfällt gehn die schon leichter kaputt. 
Deshalb zieh ich meistens billige Sporthosen an die ich sonst auch zum Fußballspielen anziehe.


----------



## .nOx (4. August 2009)

jogginghose oida!


----------



## BaronAlex (4. August 2009)

In den Socken! Bääääämmm


----------



## rchrdkrnr (4. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich zieh ganz einfach ne alte Hose und ein T-Shirt an. Röhrenjeans finde ich total schw**.
> Für die Füße hab ich Skaterschuhe. Allerdings kaufe ich mir die nicht fürs biken (Dafür wärn mir so teure Schuhe zu schade) Ich kauf mir immer Schuhe für Schule un Freizeit halt. Und wenn die nach einem Jahr nicht mehr so schön aussehen zieh ich die zum biken an.
> Also kurz gesagt ziehe ich zum biken nicht meine neuen teuren Sachen an sondern alte oder Sportklamotten.


es heißt nicht "biken"


----------



## qam (5. August 2009)

Wieso, fahr- oder gar motorradest du etwa nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (5. August 2009)

echt, nicht mal n fahrrad aber ne große klappe


----------



## qam (5. August 2009)

Wie auch immer ich DAS jetzt verstehen sollte.


----------



## holmar (5. August 2009)

das war mehr an deinen vorposter gerichtet


----------



## qam (5. August 2009)

Jetzt sehe ich was du meinst, na dann bin ich ja beruhigt und gehe weiter meinen Pandabären-Winterschlaf halten.


----------



## holmar (5. August 2009)

die beste wahl bei dem wetter


----------



## rchrdkrnr (6. August 2009)

weil ich meinen linken fuß in vietnam verloren habe.


----------



## holmar (6. August 2009)

das solltest du dazu schreiben. das kann ich doch nicht riechen


----------



## BaronAlex (6. August 2009)

Jetzt wollt ich fast schon was "gemeines" schreiben...


----------



## Stirni (6. August 2009)

rchrdkrnr schrieb:


> weil ich meinen linken fuß in vietnam verloren habe.



wetten von 3:1 besagen du warst nie in Vietnam.


----------



## holmar (6. August 2009)

dann lohnt sich der einsatz ja schon gar nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (6. August 2009)

kannst ja noch mit einsteigen und gegenwetten.
mich wundert,dass RISE den ganzen scheiß nicht zumacht....
hat der urlaub?na dann mach ich das eben...
hier ist jetzt zu!


             --closed--


----------



## lennarth (6. August 2009)

hihi
du opfa


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. August 2009)

aber is doch immer noch offen du spast nix mit zu....
Du bist hier das Opfer weil du denkst das du hier der mega King bist.!


----------



## holmar (6. August 2009)

wen genau meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Stirni (6. August 2009)

mich,den king,wahrscheinlich.


----------



## BaronAlex (6. August 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> hihi
> du opfa





> chewbacca11              *AW: kleidung beim bmx-fahren*
> aber is doch immer noch offen du spast nix mit zu....
> Du bist hier das Opfer weil du denkst das du hier der mega King bist.!



Geht in die Ferienschule und lernt was...


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. August 2009)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Geht in die Ferienschule und lernt was...




Ich geh schon auf ne föderaschule also....


----------



## BaronAlex (6. August 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Ich geh schon auf ne föderaschule also....


Dann geh da öfter hin, frag, ob du einziehen kannst - BITTE


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. August 2009)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Dann geh da öfter hin, frag, ob du einziehen kannst - BITTE




bin schon ganz alleine da weil ich der einzige behinderte dumme junge bei uns im dorf bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (6. August 2009)

so provozierst du nur witze über zonies junge


----------



## BaronAlex (6. August 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> bin schon ganz alleine da weil ich der einzige behinderte dumme junge bei uns im dorf bin.



Ich mach mir nur Sorgen um dich....

Danke holmar, auf dich hab ich gewartet


----------



## Stirni (6. August 2009)

hab gehört hier beeft jemand den lennart an ?

ich hoffe es regnet dauerban für uns alle wenn RISE wieder da ist.
einmal ist der weg und wir nutzen das schamlos aus...
zonenwitze sind ja soooooooooo rassistisch! und voll '45.


----------



## qam (7. August 2009)

Ich werde jetzt von Bald bis Später weg sein... und wenn ich wiederkomme ist hier Ruhe!


----------



## RISE (7. August 2009)

Demokratie beinhaltet auch freie Kleidungswahl.

Ende.


----------

